# ludwigia



## little worm on a big hook (Mar 15, 2004)

just some local growing plant i think is ludwigia. got a nice pic.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Have you tried any in your tank?


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes!
Nice find. Is the picture of it growing in your tank? If not do it.

Steve


----------



## little worm on a big hook (Mar 15, 2004)

yeah, thats growing in my tank, the wild stuff stays greener, dont know if its the extra nutrients or the highlight thats bringing out the awesome color.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Would you be willing to trade any...?

It is beautiful.


----------



## little worm on a big hook (Mar 15, 2004)

check the for sale section


----------

